# Sunway holiday, cancelled eirjet flight



## morpheus (1 Jun 2006)

Hi guys,

just back from great weeks hols in lanzarote.

went with sunway on eirjet.

sunway were good, eirjet cheap and cheerful.

on way home, our flight was cancelled, hydrolic pump blew on jet while in dublin (major problem as it sprayed hydro fluid on underneath of wing and undercarriage, the fluid is highly flammable), found out through a relation who works here, the reps were not telling us that the jet hadnt left ireland!! Imagine the reaction of 200 passengers if they knew the jet was still in ireland and that eirjet had known this for 3 - 4 hours (flight time to lanzarote)

it was an 8pm flight but lanzarote aricife airport shuts at midnight and they couldnt get us a flight out before midnight so it was to be an overnighter, they offered a room for luggage and changing and meal vouchers, however someone discovered that eirjet had another flight only half full about to depart at 8:10 for dublin in same airport, ensuing rush to desk and handing over 150 each for 2 tickets we got onto new flight and made it home on time.

question, does anyone know if im entitled to money back for having to change flights?

my relation in airport is trying to find out what i can do.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Jun 2006)

morpheus said:
			
		

> question, does anyone know if im entitled to money back for having to change flights?


 Check the terms & conditions of your booking agreement and your travel insurance and maybe the relevant _EU _customer charters on these matters to see if you are entitled to anything. Just back from _Sicily _with _Sunway _and the _eirjet _return flight was delayed for a few hours due to a "crew problem"  although we did get a voucher for a snack/drink in the airport cafeteria on checking in.


----------



## Ash (7 Jun 2006)

*Re: Sunway*

A group of us travelling with Sunway this weekend.
Do Sunway always use Eirjet?
Are flight delays or cancellations the norm with them?


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jun 2006)

Was in _Siciliy _a couple of weeks ago and the outgoing flight time was changed twice in advance of travel and was still delayed. As was the return flight due to eirjet "staff problems". I've travelled many times with _Sunway _in the past. This is the first year that I had complaints about them. Apart from the flights there were accommodation issues at the destination that I will be writing to them about...


----------



## rkeane (8 Jun 2006)

Wasnt there a new rule brought in february last year that if your flight is over 2 hours late then you are entitled to something?  The november before I was delayed for 11 hours in manchester waiting on a ryanair flight.  2 other ryanair flights to dublin went by as we waited for ours.  Ryanair did nothing.  Lost cost shabby airline.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jun 2006)

We were delayed for more than 2 hours and got a voucher for a snack/drink in_ Catania Airport _on check in. To be fair at least the _Sunway _rep checked ahead and once he knew that the flight was delayed arranged for us to transfer later rather than hanging around the airport. He could have dumped us at the airport and called it a day if he was so inclined. Unfortunately the delayed flight time was further delayed once we had passed passport control and the departure gates.


----------



## rkeane (8 Jun 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> We were delayed for more than 2 hours and got a voucher for a snack/drink in_ Catania Airport _on check in. To be fair at least the _Sunway _rep checked ahead and once he knew that the flight was delayed arranged for us to transfer later rather than hanging around the airport. He could have dumped us at the airport and called it a day if he was so inclined. Unfortunately the delayed flight time was further delayed once we had passed passport control and the departure gates.


what was the airline?


----------



## battyee (10 Jun 2006)

Think this is bad? We travelled to Las Palmas with Budget/Futura. We were 90 mins late departing from Dublin without reason or apology from anyone. On return we were brought to airport well over 2 hours before a scheduled 9 am departure. On arrival at airport we were made to check in even though they said that flight would be delayed by at least 3 hours. No further info. or apology or meal vouchers.   When we got away 3.5 hours later the Futura flight had no food of any kind even to purchase. They played 2 old movies with sound at high volume over the p.a. No way to turn off sound or ear plugs available. Even though most people just wanted to try & sleep the cabin crew refused to turn it off or even reduce sound level.Finally when we got to Dublin it took 90 minutes for our baggage to arrive. We were so hungry by then that we had to go for a meal in the busy arrivals area only to find when we came out that there was a taxi strike that saturday night at the airport. In all it took us 15 hours (4 hrs. actual flight time) to get to our home in Dublin. No apology, no food to be had until we had to buy our own at Dublin airport. Only thing that Budget/Futura could not be responsible for was the taxi strike.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jun 2006)

rkeane said:
			
		

> what was the airline?


 _eirjet _as mentioned in the original post.

_Battyee _- you should submit a complaint in writing to the tour operator within 28 days of returning if you want to pursue this matter with them.


----------



## robmor (27 Aug 2006)

*UPDATE

* I travelled on the now famous Dublin-Agadir flight  18:35 (Eirjet A320) on the 19th August that firstly turned back to Shannon, then  to Dublin. The following is mostly a transcript of events and how I found my  service at the hands of Eirjet

1) My first worry was the visual condition of the  aircraft. No logos, dirty, and well used. I commented to my girlfriend on  boarding that "they must have bought it off Aeroflot". Little did we know what  would happen after. The intercom then failed as cabin crew were demonstrating  safety procedures!
2) The pilot informed us that the delay we had in  takeoff from Dublin (2 hours late) was due to "paperwork". I disagree as there  was work being done to the aircraft on the ground. That was the start of a long  list of mistruths that were told to the passengers by the Pilot. 
3) I clearly saw that there was a problem with the  left wing lights on takeoff, yet the Pilot told passengers that we would divert  to Shannon for "repairs" and that there was nothing to worry about, we would  soon be back on course. We turned back to Shannon, burned off fuel, all the time  saying our rosaries. Word got around the craft that there was engine trouble,  the staff did nothing to dispell this and the Pilot wouldnt say what the issue  was. Could he not have said something to ease worries for example "we have a  light gone"? In fairness!
4) On landing at Shannon we were told there was no  staff to take us off. After waiting for over an hour on board, we were then told  we were flying back to Dublin as there was no staff to remove us. The story then  changed to "crew flight hours being too long". If we hadn't said rosaries  before, how do you think we felt now? What I take offense to is being lied to.  IF THE AIRCRAFT WAS DEEMED UNSAFE BY THE PILOT TO TRAVEL TO AGADIR, WHY GROUND  IT IN SHANNON AND THEN TAKE OFF AGAIN TO DUBLIN??? The Pilot lied when he said  it was crew flight hours, as he would have known this before landing in Shannon.  He is supposed to be intelligent after all.
5) The pilot then told us we would fly at 12pm the  next day(Sunday 20th). (we were bussed off to a hotel at 3 in the morning) This  flight time again was false, as it was ten hours later.
6) The aircraft we finally boarded on the Sunday  night (nicely painted with logos) was very poorly maintained on the inside.  Seats didn't fit correctly, didn't match and lights, armrests were not  operational. In fairness, this is 2006, not Russia in the ' 70s. Airport staff  were taping over air vent holes above the seats on the inside with masking tape  before takeoff! Disgracefull.
The takeoff from Dublin that second night was also  nerve racking, the aircraft dipped on takeoff and I honestly can say I thought  It was all over. I am not usually a nervous passenger, so I can only imagine how  others felt.
7) The aircraft we returned to Dublin on last  night, a different A320 as I recall, also had shoddy repairs. The armrests were  not functional on my seat(seemed to be the wrong seats?) The roof lights that  are supposed to go off during takeoff/landing failed to go off over my seat,  leaving me in full glare of the lights for the flight duration (aisle seat).  Then when my girlfriend started to read a book, the light she switched on  started flickering and failed. I commented if this is what the inside is like,  what are the mechanicals like? A just comparison I'm sure you would  agree.

It seems Eirjet are making a reputation for  themselves of being a quite shoddy and unreliable(I remember the Derry  incident). I cannot undertsand in this day and age that people have to settle  for poor quality and unsafe travel. While there is always a risk to oneself  while travelling, I would advise anyone I meet not to fly with Eirjet if they  value their own safety


----------



## Guest127 (28 Aug 2006)

sounds like a nightmare. The afaik the CAA are responsible for safety checks on airplanes flying into/out of Ireland. Know the british caa someimes ground unworthy aircraft but you would have to wonder sometimes . for legal reasons I won't name them but there was a Greek airline that a good number of passenger weren't happy/wouldn't fly with who lost a plane not that long ago. I would definitey report this company to the caa and get them to check out these planes for airworthiness.


----------



## ClubMan (28 Aug 2006)

robmor said:


> I travelled on the now famous Dublin-Agadir flight  18:35 (Eirjet A320) on the 19th August that firstly turned back to Shannon, then  to Dublin. The following is mostly a transcript of events and how I found my  service at the hands of Eirjet



Was this a _Sunway _package too? Have you written to complain to them and/or _eirjet_ and/or the relevant statutory authorities?


----------

